# Available Now: Symphobia 3: Lumina - Update 2.1



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 24, 2022)

*Symphobia 3: Lumina* - Update Version 2.1 is available for download in Native Access!

The update requires Kontakt (Player) 6.5.3 and is completely free for all existing Lumina users.

What's your favorite new Multi? Best new feature? How do you like the fresh new GUI? We're looking forward to read about your experiences with Symphobia 3: Lumina - Version 2.1 here!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 24, 2022)

🥰


----------



## wahey73 (Oct 24, 2022)

There must be a reason why so many people do love ProjectSAM ❤️


----------



## Owen Smith (Oct 24, 2022)

This is amazing! I have never been so excited for an update! The brief view of the GUI looks mesmerizing as well! Thank you ProjectSAM 😍


----------



## davidson (Oct 24, 2022)

Awesome news! 



Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> - 11 new inspiring Multis by ProjectSAM (previously called Stories)


Will these be in addition to the 20 or so we have in the current version?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 24, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> - 11 new inspiring Multis by ProjectSAM (previously called Stories)


I really hope so, I love the stories


----------



## lucky909091 (Oct 24, 2022)

I never needed the volume 3, but now I am interested to complete my Symphonia Series.
I hope there will be a discount for owners of all the other libraries.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 24, 2022)

davidson said:


> Awesome news!
> 
> 
> Will these be in addition to the 20 or so we have in the current version?


Yes, we have recreated all existing Stories for version 2.0 and in addition to that we have also created 11 brand new Stories. (Stories are now known as Multis in version 2.0)

So lots of stories to be told!


----------



## Daren Audio (Oct 24, 2022)

CANNOT WAIT.

LUMINA has been on my WISHLIST!


----------



## Marsen (Oct 24, 2022)

Amazing.


----------



## thorwald (Oct 24, 2022)

Well... What can I say?

Merry Christmas everyone! 😀

As always, thank you so much Project SAM! I am really looking forward to the new legato, as well as what you come up with for the new multis.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks great! What version of Kontakt will it require?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 24, 2022)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......can't wait for this!


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 24, 2022)

Officially "I am very excited today" 
Love Project Sam.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2022)

Will there be a special discounted price on Lumina, for those who have Symphobia 1, and 2, but not 3 ?


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 24, 2022)

Wooow! 😍


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 25, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> Looks great! What version of Kontakt will it require?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Lumina version 2.0 will require Kontakt v6.5.3 or higher.



muziksculp said:


> Will there be a special discounted price on Lumina, for those who have Symphobia 1, and 2, but not 3 ?


Chances are we will celebrate the release of Lumina version 2.0 in some way or another.


----------



## DoubleTap (Oct 25, 2022)

Fantastic. I have no idea how I'll use it but that's not going to stop me


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 25, 2022)

DoubleTap said:


> Fantastic. I have no idea how I'll use it but that's not going to stop me


You will tell stories and stories and stories and........


----------



## Takabuntu (Oct 25, 2022)

The demo's sound awesome and the artwork too. Hope it is released soon


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 25, 2022)

Excited for this.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Oct 25, 2022)

Dear ProjectSam team, this is amazing news. I really hope you guys can offer all the Symphobias in a decent priced bundle in black Friday as I don't have any Symphobia yet and I really wanna get this composing phobia with them


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Oct 31, 2022)

So, as promised, here's a first screenshot of the new GUI.

Here we take a look at the ''The Choir'' Multi. This is one of the stories you might recognize from version 1.6 that we recreated in this new version 2.0 setup.


----------



## STMICHAELS (Oct 31, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> Dear ProjectSam team, this is amazing news. I really hope you guys can offer all the Symphobias in a decent priced bundle in black Friday as I don't have any Symphobia yet and I really wanna get this composing phobia with them


Thinking about this too…


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 31, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> So, as promised, here's a first screenshot of the new GUI.


You said "Coming this Autumn". There are 50 days of Autumn left after today.
what are the chances you meant 'Mid Autumn' and not the 'last day' of Autumn?


----------



## STMICHAELS (Oct 31, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> You said "Coming this Autumn". There are 50 days of Autumn left after today.
> what are the chances you meant 'Mid Autumn' and not the 'last day' of Autumn?


When the first leaf falls? That should qualify too


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 9, 2022)

Surely it's sooner than soon now ?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


>


Exactly the male cat from my daughter.......Ninja.....if he has THAT look.....ProjectSam, you better hurry up now and be in time......otherwise........


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 10, 2022)

Well they technically got 41 days left.


----------



## peterharket (Nov 16, 2022)

Might this drop in conjunction with BF? Seeing as they discount the updated libraries anyways?


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 17, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


>


----------



## Owen Smith (Nov 17, 2022)

So excited!!!


----------



## Markastellor (Nov 17, 2022)

Yippeee!!!


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 17, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


>


Anymore sound teasers ? 🧑‍🍳


----------



## GtrString (Nov 17, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> So, as promised, here's a first screenshot of the new GUI.
> 
> Here we take a look at the ''The Choir'' Multi. This is one of the stories you might recognize from version 1.6 that we recreated in this new version 2.0 setup.


Ooh, that’s gorgeous gui!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 18, 2022)

Digivolt said:


> Anymore sound teasers ? 🧑‍🍳


Alright, I've attached a quick preview of one of our new Multis that come with the new update which you can play from inside the Lumina V2.0 browser.

View attachment Lumina-Multi-Preview.mp3


Now have a guess at what this Multi is called? (it should be reminiscent of a popular movie)


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 18, 2022)

Stars War...


----------



## davidson (Nov 18, 2022)

Scissorhands.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 18, 2022)

Exorcist?


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 18, 2022)

No right answers up till now, unfortunately.

Keep guessing though, we've got till 21.11.22.


----------



## The Gost (Nov 18, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Alright, I've attached a quick preview of one of our new Multis that come with the new update which you can play from inside the Lumina V2.0 browser.
> 
> View attachment Lumina-Multi-Preview.mp3
> 
> ...


_Citizen Kane  _


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 18, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> No right answers up till now, unfortunately.
> 
> Keep guessing though, we've got till 21.11.22.


Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Henu (Nov 18, 2022)

Everyone's favourite, the popular movie "Troll"!!! Right? Right?

(On the other hand, this Richard Band's score is absolutely superb and way out of it's own league.)


----------



## davidson (Nov 18, 2022)

Ahhh, its Tenet


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 18, 2022)

Henu said:


> Everyone's favourite, the popular movie "Troll"!!! Right? Right?
> 
> (On the other hand, this Richard Band's score is absolutely superb and way out of it's own league.)



YES!!!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 18, 2022)

davidson said:


> Scissorhands.


It definitely does sound Elfman-ish!


----------



## peterharket (Nov 19, 2022)

@Wytse @ ProjectSAM any new on whether we can expect the same type of updates for the SWING libraries?


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 19, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> It definitely does sound Elfman-ish!


Definitely Elfman vibes. I get strong hints of Batman and Beetlejuice from this clip.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 19, 2022)

peterharket said:


> @Wytse @ ProjectSAM any new on whether we can expect the same type of updates for the SWING libraries?


Nothing in the works for that (yet) but it might see a similar update in the future indeed.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 19, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Alright, I've attached a quick preview of one of our new Multis that come with the new update which you can play from inside the Lumina V2.0 browser.
> 
> View attachment Lumina-Multi-Preview.mp3
> 
> ...


Harry Potter


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 19, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> Harry Potter


We've got a winner!

Although I must say that other suggestions were really fitting as well.

The Multi is called "Witchcraft and Wizardry". It's one of the new Multis that come with Version 2.0.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 19, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> We've got a winner!
> 
> Although I must say that other suggestions were really fitting as well.
> 
> The Multi is called "Witchcraft and Wizardry". It's one of the new Multis that come with Version 2.0.


So, what did I win?


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> So, what did I win?


Whatever leftover from my winnings !! 🐖


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 21, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> So, what did I win?


Eternal fame on this forum, of course!

And I will also send you a direct message right now to see if there's a library of ours you would be interested in adding to your collection.


----------



## peterharket (Nov 21, 2022)

Damn, I should shoot from the hip more often.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 21, 2022)

VERSION 2.0 IS LIVE NOW @NI_Access  🥰


----------



## peterharket (Nov 21, 2022)

Home - ProjectSAM







projectsam.com




live on their site as well


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 21, 2022)

*





Symphobia 3: Lumina* - Update Version 2.0 is available for download in Native Access!

To celebrate the release of this major update, Lumina will be *30% off *starting right now.

Simply use code* LUMINA2022* upon checkout to receive your discount.

The update requires Kontakt (Player) 6.5.3 and is completely free for all existing Lumina users.

What's your favorite new Multi? Best new feature? How do you like the fresh new GUI? We're looking forward to read about your experiences with Symphobia 3: Lumina - Version 2.0 here!


----------



## peterharket (Nov 21, 2022)

Some walkthrough videos:


----------



## Markastellor (Nov 21, 2022)

LOL. I just checked the Projectsam website about five minutes before this appeared. Hoping the update was up and that there would be a sale. This is the only Symphobia library I don't have. My addiction to libraries like this is getting scary. Can't wait to play with this.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 21, 2022)

I think it sounds more like The Well of Souls from Raiders or the lesser known Lifeforce by Henry Mancini.


----------



## Markastellor (Nov 21, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> So, what did I win?


Congrats Drundfunk!


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 21, 2022)

How long is the sale on for?


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 21, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> How long is the sale on for?


The sale will run until Tuesday, November 29, 17:00 CET.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 21, 2022)

Thanks a lot . Smphobia 1/ 2/ 3 and 4 : FABULOUS. EXCELLENT. 
But Lumina is my favorite. Thanks for this update.

And don't hesitate to give us ...Symphobia 5 !!!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2022)

I owe ProjectSAM a review for Lumina, but deliberately waited just for this update. Time to get started!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2022)

Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,

Congratulations on the release of LUMINA ver 2.0 . It looks and sounds great !

I'm looking forward to get LUMINA once it goes into the sale price.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## peterharket (Nov 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,
> 
> Congratulations on the release of LUMINA ver 2.0 . It looks and sounds great !
> 
> ...


It's on 30% now


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm looking forward to get LUMINA once it goes into the sale price.





Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> The sale will run until Tuesday, November 29, 17:00 CET.


There is no better time than NOW!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 21, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,
> 
> Congratulations on the release of LUMINA ver 2.0 . It looks and sounds great !
> 
> ...


Hi Muziksculp and thank you!

The sale is already live. Make sure to use coupon code LUMINA2022 upon checkout to receive the 30% discount.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 21, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Eternal fame on this forum, of course!
> 
> And I will also send you a direct message right now to see if there's a library of ours you would be interested in adding to your collection.


You guys!....


----------



## psmk (Nov 21, 2022)

I hope that it's okay if I ask this question here.

I have Lumina already installed and purchased years ago. I am also aware that there was a certain protocol for installing the previous Symphobia libraries, if you had the preious versions already installed. Specifically, Symphobia 1 & Symphobia 2.

Just curious then, should I leave my current version of Lumina installed and if so, how and where would I install the new Version Lumina 2?

I do hope that my question is clear.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi Muziksculp and thank you!
> 
> The sale is already live. Make sure to use coupon code LUMINA2022 upon checkout to receive the 30% discount.


Oh.. that's even more exciting ! I thought the sale begins on Nov. 29th. 

OK, so it's 30% off on Lumina v2. , It's showing up at $307.30 ... decisions .. decisions..


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2022)

Hi @Wytse @ ProjectSAM ,

Is there a specific discount code for Symphobia 4 (PANDORA) ? Maybe it will be on Sale on Nov. 29th. 

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2022)

OK. I got LUMINA 2.0. It will surely be a lot of fun, and a very useful library, I'm also considering to buy Symphobia 4 'PANDORA' , if it gets a nice discount on Nov. 29th.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 21, 2022)

Update: _Now it even doesn’t show an Update on NA2 anymore_

Not to derail this thread, but does anybody else has problems updating to 2.0 via Native Access?

Tried NA1: Showed no available updates.
Tried NA2 Vers. 3.01: Showed the Update, but trying to install, it didn’t do anything, and after a while saying „No Updates available“.

(I’m on Mac Intel 10.15.7)


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Not to derail this thread, but does anybody else has problems updating to 2.0 via Native Access?
> 
> Tried NA1: Showed no available updates.
> Tried NA2 Vers. 3.01: Showed the Update, but trying to install, it didn’t do anything, and after a while saying „No Updates available“.
> ...


I’m having issues with another developer’s update not showing up today on NA 3.01 as well.


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Update: _Now it even doesn’t show an Update on NA2 anymore_
> 
> Not to derail this thread, but does anybody else has problems updating to 2.0 via Native Access?
> 
> ...


Same here - can't get either version of NA to show an update. The direct download on my ProjectSAM downloads page just links to the previous 1.6 version.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Update: _Now it even doesn’t show an Update on NA2 anymore_
> 
> Not to derail this thread, but does anybody else has problems updating to 2.0 via Native Access?
> 
> ...


Not sure if its same problem but I have opened a thread today:






Kontakt 7 Factory library 2 dont work anymore


HELP, Kontakt Factory library 2 is crashed but neither kontakt 7 nor ni access realizes that its crashed :eek:, so I cant repair or relocate (and really dont want to download > 30 GB again, would take days with my connection) I can hear the preview, but as soon as I try to open a preset I get...




vi-control.net





But we should leave here even if it keeps me from my long awaited Lumina 2 
. Its there but not there.....


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 21, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Same here - can't get either version of NA to show an update. The direct download on my ProjectSAM downloads page just links to the previous 1.6 version.


Yep....me too. I cannot seem to get the new update. Native Access just gets worse every time NI does an update on it.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 21, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> .....


Is it possible that you guys could sometime really soon (like today) update the 'direct downloads' under our libraries in our personal accounts? Right now it just gives us 1.6.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Update: _Now it even doesn’t show an Update on NA2 anymore_
> 
> Not to derail this thread, but does anybody else has problems updating to 2.0 via Native Access?
> 
> ...


It’s getting worse, now my old NA1 can’t start anymore, always saying ´Download failed‘ ?!


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> It’s getting worse, now my old NA1 can’t start anymore, always saying ´Download failed‘ ?!


Lol....I tried the same thing this morning. I uninstalled NA 3.0 and installed an old version I had saved of NA1 something and it tried to auto update....failed.....and wouldn't let me even use the old version.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 21, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Lol....I tried the same thing this morning. I uninstalled NA 3.0 and installed an old version I had saved of NA1 something and it tried to auto update....failed.....and wouldn't let me even use the old version.


Really think we should leave here with the NI problems cause this has nothing to do with the great guys from ProjectSam and this wonderful upgrade, you are really welcome to join my thread (maybe concentrated gets more attention from the guys at NI to fix this) or if you prefer open a new thread. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 21, 2022)

KarlHeinz said:


> Really think we should leave here with the NI problems cause this has nothing to do with the great guys from ProjectSam and this wonderful upgrade, you are really welcome to join my thread (maybe concentrated gets more attention from the guys at NI to fix this) or if you prefer open a new thread. Just my 2cents.


If Project Sam updates the 'direct download' on their own site....then yes....you are correct...which is entirely under there control......
But until that happens.......


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2022)

I updated about an hour ago. Zero issues.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 21, 2022)

Hi all,

We're sorry to hear about the issues some of you are experiencing with updating through NA.

Please feel free to contact our Support Desk and we will get back to you as soon as possible with a custom download link containing the v2.0 update installers.

We will also ensure that the direct download link in your ProjectSAM account is updated with version 2.0, but this may take a little longer as it will be a large upload.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 21, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're sorry to hear about the issues some of you are experiencing with updating through NA.
> 
> Please feel free to contact our Support Desk and we will get back to you as soon as possible with a custom download link containing the v2.0 update installers.


Native Access 2 is a travesty and a software development fiasco of truly scandalous proportions. Several developers recently have tried to roll out updates via NA with nothing but chaos as a result. You don't deserve the onslaught of support tickets you're about to get and should sue NI for the hours you're about to work trying to troubleshoot their clusterf*** of a system.


----------



## RyanRhea (Nov 21, 2022)

NA is pure fucking evil. 👿 Same issues here, and I have been waiting to buy Lumina for ages!

...and now this crap. Boo! 

I DID somehow manage to download the old version from the ancient PS Downloader that I still have on my computer, lol... so I _have_ been able to play around with it some. Surprisingly less "playable" for use as the main anchor of a sketch template than Symphobia 1 and 2 (or BBCSO, Albion ONE, etc.). It's much more like Pandora, which to me means it's for more full on programming and not so much for on-the-fly sketching. The multis ("stories') are _super_ nice and are the most playable things besides the "playable instruments" section... but I like my custom made Symphobia sketching templates with the sounds and fx all broken out into different tracks better because I can get them to sound more realistic in the mix. I can't wait to create a new, enhanced version of my Symphobia sketching template using Lumina as a sweetener. I also have to do another one using Pandora 🤟🏻‼️

Having said all that I already love Lumina (and I couldn't love Pandora more, either, for that matter). Such a powerful tool for adding in awesome orchestral sounds, and Lumina looks to be just as amazing and it's definitely going to fill a big hole that was missing in my lib sounds. PS makes some of the best sample libs out there. Lumina now completes my entire PS collection... can't wait for them to do something new! ♥️


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2022)

Hi,

I installed the latest Native Access app. ver 3.0.1 

I see Lumina in my libraries, I need to download it, and have a target folder for it, lots of space available. But, it keeps giving me an error for the install path. What's the issue here ? and how can fix it ? Also NA 3.0.1 is taking a very long time after booting it to show all my libraries. This is not an update to ver 2.0 this is my first install of Lumina 2.0 so far , no success at downloading it. It is authorized and shows up in my libraries on NA 3.0.1 

Any help in dealing with this ? Is there an alternative download for Lumina 2.0 rather than via NA (which is super slow from my experience when using it for downloading libraries.) 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 21, 2022)

Ok. I finally got it installed and working.
Here is what I did.
I moved my original Lumina 1.6 to another drive.
When NA finally loaded up (after 5 minutes or so), it wanted me to relocate Lumina. Instead....I reinstalled it. It gives you the 2.0 version on a fresh reinstall.
This took about 4 tries....but it worked.

What a wonderful free update. Thank you Project Sam. I am sorry you have to deal with the BS from Native Instruments.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 21, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're sorry to hear about the issues some of you are experiencing with updating through NA.
> 
> ...


THIS 

Kontakt support, I had given up on this for tonight but got the download link, worked, only thing you have to take into account (at least it was that way for me): you cant load it from the kontakt/kontakt 7 libraries but you have to load it from the files "Lumina-all-in-one.nki"

Thank you so much ProjectSam for this, you really saved my day 🙏


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2022)

Oddly Lumina shows up in NA 3.0.1 but with a Locate note under it. I haven't downloaded it yet, so what am I supposed to do to download Lumina 2 ? NA is not helping

UPDATE : OK, I noticed that ProjectSam has a download link available in my account. So .. Finally Downloading LUMINA ver 2.0 

OK, so library is downloaded, and authorized via NA. LUMINA shows with Locate under it. SO, Im pointing it to the Lumina Lfolder location but nothjing seem to happen for a while, then I get this message ! 

It hasn't been fun installing this library. 😣. Not sure what's the problem. I'm also not sure if the download from ProjectSam was downloading the older version of LUMINA, instead of ver 2.0

Can someone tell me if the Ver 2.0 LUMINA library is only available via NA. or is the link in out PSam Account is also LUMINA Ver 2.0


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 21, 2022)

Interestingly, for me Lumina downloads just fine, but I’m stuck in ‘demo’ mode. Opening up the library in kontakt introduces an error message where I need to activate the lib, which leads me to Native Access. However, there’s no way for me to activate it, as far as I can see.

Have reached out to support.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Interestingly, for me Lumina downloads just fine, but I’m stuck in ‘demo’ mode. Opening up the library in kontakt introduces an error message where I need to activate the lib, which leads me to Native Access. However, there’s no way for me to activate it, as far as I can see.
> 
> Have reached out to support.


Major headaches with LUMINA 2.0 , I think it's mostly due to something to do with Native Access, 3.0.1. Hopefully Native Inst. knows about what' going on, and fix/improve it asap .

Update : I just checked, and I seem to have downloaded LUMINA 1.6 (NOT 2.0), so that might be the reason NA is not able to link the library. So, how do I download LUMINA 2.0 ? If via NA, where would this be, The library is showing in NA now, with 'Locate' under. I see no where to download ver 2.0 via NA ver 3.0.1 

It looks like I will be contacting ProjectSam Tech. Support. tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2022)

Man, i really do feel bad for all y’all. I had zero issues d/ling it early today. 

BUT!

I did try to d/l the latest CSS update, and all I got were errors. 

Hopefully NI can get things sorted out.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 21, 2022)

Yes, this all is a fail on NI, but ProjectSAM is trying to help us out here in a great way.

Cheers to ProjectSAM, I really appreciate it!


----------



## RyanRhea (Nov 21, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Yes, this all is a fail on NI, but ProjectSAM is trying to help us out here in a great way.
> 
> Cheers to ProjectSAM, I really appreciate it!


ProjectSAM is the best! 🔥🔥🔥🙌🏻‼️


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 21, 2022)

This is a Native Access issue for sure. Today, I logged in to find all of my NI products (I have Komplete 13CE) missing in Native Access. Clicking to "Show Legacy Products" caused all of them to show back up. No updates, and NO WAY to download anything, even products I do not have installed.

This is DEFINITELY on Native Instruments, not ProjectSam.

And the update looks and sounds lovely. Can't wait to play with it!


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 21, 2022)

Well. I got to spend a few hours today going over Lumina 2.0 from head to toe.
Overall it is a 10/10. The 2014 interface was always a bit off for me (but to be expected for 8 years ago). The 2022 interface is a dream to work with. I cannot complain about it at all.
There are different ways to access all the sounds now which is very convenient.

If I had to make one critique...it would be that I was hoping for more than 2 new fantasy stories, but with the new interface....I think it will be fairly easy to design our own custom ones. I haven't tried it yet....but I think it can be done.

Again......10/10. Thank you Project Same for this wonderful update.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)

I still can't even register LUMINA 2.0 in NA 3.0.1 , After I input the serial number, I get this message, but it stays on spinning action, no library is registered. I then quite NA 3.0.1. , what am I supposed to do to add this library. NI has a big mess on its hands that needs to be fixed ASAP.


----------



## RyanRhea (Nov 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I still can't even register LUMINA 2.0 in NA 3.0.1 , After I input the serial number, I get this message, but it stays on spinning action, no library is registered. I then quite NA 3.0.1. , what am I supposed to do to add this library. NI has a big mess on its hands that needs to be fixed ASAP.


Similar issues over here. I have pinged PS and i imagine they'll shoot me over a link to download a version that actually might install. 

NI needs to be put to pasture. It's long overdue for a different platform to emerge and take over.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)

RyanRhea said:


> Similar issues over here. I have pinged PS and i imagine they'll shoot me over a link to download a version that actually might install.
> 
> NI needs to be put to pasture. It's long overdue for a different platform to emerge and take over.


I'm having NA 3.0.1 Download ver 2.0 , let's see if that will work. I finally got it authorized, but the current version that loads is still ver 1.6, hopefully I can get ver 2.0 installed. If it doesn't work with NA, I will email PSam Tech. Support to email me the LUMINA ver 2. download link. That should solve the issues. Wow.. what a trip just install a kontakt based library !

One thing I noticed today, is that NA 3.0.1 is faster, and more responsive. Yesterday was a different story. So, NI already did some improvements to NA 3.0.1 on their Servers side of things.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)

OH... OK... Finally Done ! 







Now I can enjoy discovering and using this wonderful ProjecSam Library. 

I always was tempted to buy Lumina, but I kept delaying to purchase it, I think with the release of Lumina 2. , the new GUI, Legato improvements, better organization, and very cool new features at an attractive BF sale price, made the ideal conditions to finally purchase Lumina 2 . Although installing it was very bumpy due to Native Access 3.0.1 yesterday, it looks like NI have already improved their servers and the app. to work more like it should. So, if you are on the fence, this is a fantastic deal, and library ! 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)

Began testing the Celtic Harp. Sounds wonderful ! 

One thing I noticed when playing the Celtic Harp is, it had a bit of a long release, which wasn't perfect for playing faster passages, I was thinking a Release Env. control would be very handy to have, and lucky me, ProjectSam made sure they offered this control, I wish more developers offer envelope controls, especially for the attack and release portions. Anyways.. 

So, Thanks ProjectSam for all the details, and improvements you added to this library, although I just purchased it at version 2. (I didn't have Lumina before). I'm sure the users of the original Lumina version 1.6 are very happy with what ver 2.0 offers. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)

LUMINA 2.0 is such a great library. So much it can do. Amazing. 

I was just experimenting with this duo combination (Sodino Strings and lumina 2 Choir) a bit a just free noodling here, just to show what just using these two instruments in LUMINA 2 can produce in a matter of minutes. 








View attachment LUMINA Duo Sord Str and Choir .mp3


Just a limiter and some custom reverbs. No EQ and very little Exp data.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 22, 2022)

I want to buy this library, not just for the beautiful sounds and wonderful updated interface, but to dissect their orchestrations and use it as a learning tool. However, there are other things I also want. Still, very tempting!!

BTW, glad to hear that the NI issues have been resolved.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)

Is there a way to make a sound enabled in specific velocity ranges. to get a more dynamic playing multi ensemble ? sound 1 (0-35) Sound 2 (36-60) Sound 3 (61-80) Sound 4 ... etc.

OH. if this is not implemented, please .. ProjectSam this would be a must have feature for the next updates. Unless it is already possible.. Please. anyone .. .any feedback ? 

Thanks


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm very impressed with LUMINA 2. and having some major gas buildup to possibly add Symphobia 4 Pandora, once it goes on sale. and I wouldn't be surprised when a Pandora 2.0 has been released !


----------



## scoringdreams (Nov 22, 2022)

A great library able to stand the test of time!

Let's hope they do have something planned for the upcoming weeks of festive sales, watching the 2.0 releases made by ProjectSAM this year has convinced me to get the entire Symphobia pack once its on sale!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Is there a way to make a sound enabled in specific velocity ranges. to get a more dynamic playing multi ensemble ? sound 1 (0-35) Sound 2 (36-60) Sound 3 (61-80) Sound 4 ... etc.
> 
> OH. if this is not implemented, please .. ProjectSam this would be a must have feature for the next updates. Unless it is already possible.. Please. anyone .. .any feedback ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, this is possible in version 2.0! In the 'Map' tab there are Velocity controls which can be adjusted per articulation.

We've also made use of this feature in some of our Multis, most notably in the Multi 'Freaky Fair'.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Yes, this is possible in version 2.0! In the 'Map' tab there are Velocity controls which can be adjusted per articulation.
> 
> We've also made use of this feature in some of our Multis, most notably in the Multi 'Freaky Fair'.


Oh WOW ! This is as Awesome as can be.

Thanks for the very helpful feedback.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

Looking forward for to a nicely discounted *PANDORA* Soon.


----------



## RyanRhea (Nov 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Looking forward for to a nicely discounted *PANDORA* Soon.


Dude, Pandora is tha bomb! I use it in almost every cue... just amazing. 🤟🏻. Congrats on your Lumina purchase! I'm, loving mine too!


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 23, 2022)

Agree! Pandora is awesome as is. Imagine how much more awesome it’ll be after a 2.0 update 😮.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)

RyanRhea said:


> Dude, Pandora is tha bomb! I use it in almost every cue... just amazing. 🤟🏻. Congrats on your Lumina purchase! I'm, loving mine too!


Yes, that's why I'm waiting for Pandora to go on sale. It's a must buy library for me once it goes on sale.

I wonder when we can expect a Pandora ver 2. ? That will be super fantastic !!!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 23, 2022)

Don't think they will update Pandora. Already next gen Gui.
Think they have something new under the hood....


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 23, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Don't think they will update Pandora. Already next gen Gui.
> Think they have something new under the hood....


Perhaps, but it doesn’t match the rest of the series. Not to mention all of the features that the new interface brings. I would be surprised if they didn’t update it.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 23, 2022)

Tried to download Lumina 2 via Native Access. It fails to install. I see a DMG file in my downloads, but when I try to use that directly it wants to install to my system disk rather than update the SSD, and there seems to be no way to redirect it. I closed Native Access and reopened it. It says Lumina 2 has been installed, but in fact it's still the earlier version. So much FUBAR.


----------



## Ozinga (Nov 24, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Tried to download Lumina 2 via Native Access. It fails to install. I see a DMG file in my downloads, but when I try to use that directly it wants to install to my system disk rather than update the SSD, and there seems to be no way to redirect it. I closed Native Access and reopened it. It says Lumina 2 has been installed, but in fact it's still the earlier version. So much FUBAR.


I had the same problem with Sunset Strings today. Neither the old nor the new Native Access was successful.
I installed from the DMG file in the downloads folder but I was able to select my own custom location.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> LUMINA 2.0 is such a great library. So much it can do. Amazing.


Looking forward to updating this weekend! I have been using Lumina since release, it has been a staple for countless projects. The solo instruments are amazing.


----------



## lucky909091 (Nov 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I still can't even register LUMINA 2.0 in NA 3.0.1 , After I input the serial number, I get this message, but it stays on spinning action, no library is registered. I then quite NA 3.0.1. , what am I supposed to do to add this library. NI has a big mess on its hands that needs to be fixed ASAP.


I had the same issue.
After 10 minutes, I closed Native Access and restarted my PC.
This was successful!


----------



## AndreBoulard (Nov 24, 2022)

you guys are the best for adding stuff and doing better with instruments thats been around since 2008. project sam is one of these companies that are a gem in this industry .


----------



## Kony (Nov 24, 2022)

I've now acquired Lumina and Pandora as the 30% discount was too good to pass up on these amazing libraries - thanks Project Sam!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2022)

Kony said:


> I've now acquired Lumina and Pandora as the 30% discount was too good to pass up on these amazing libraries - thanks Project Sam!


Same here. Enjoy !


----------



## SirKen (Nov 24, 2022)

AndreBoulard said:


> you guys are the best for adding stuff and doing better with instruments thats been around since 2008. project sam is one of these companies that are a gem in this industry .


Every once in a while, I imagine an alternate universe where ProjectSam comes out with a fully fleshed out set of orchestral libraries with individual sections, soloists, divisi etc.. And then I feel a bit disappointed that this universe is not that one.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2022)

SirKen said:


> Every once in a while, I imagine an alternate universe where ProjectSam comes out with a fully fleshed out set of orchestral libraries with individual sections, soloists, divisi etc.. And then I feel a bit disappointed that this universe is not that one.


I share your vision as well. I wish ProjectSam will tackle the real deal, a full, and detailed orchestral library ! Not Stories, but the real deal. OOooh I can just imagine how good their Strings will be including the Solo Strings. We are talking all the individual sections of the strings, not low and high, or some story based stuff, no .. The serious big stuff.

Oh.. I think it might never happen, but that would be a dream of mine, and wish it would become a reality one of these days. (ProjecSam) @Wytse @ ProjectSAM are you reading this ? 

Or should I come in as an investor in this project ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## AndyP (Nov 25, 2022)

The NA problem seems to persist. The update to Lumina 2.0 fails every time. Interestingly, NA claims that I have Lumina 2.0 installed. In the update folder is also the Symphobia 2.0 to 2.1. that also fails.

NA is screwed up somehow. Tina Guo would not relocate to my new machine, but it still worked by reassigning the libraries once in Kontakt. Very strange.

Oh yes, NA also shows me now and then for some libraries the demo mode to then disappear after a NA reload again.

Otherwise, I love the symphobias. So gorgeous.
I will download from PS directly tomorrow.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 25, 2022)

AndyP said:


> The NA problem seems to persist. The update to Lumina 2.0 fails every time. Interestingly, NA claims that I have Lumina 2.0 installed. In the update folder is also the Symphobia 2.0 to 2.1. that also fails.
> 
> NA is screwed up somehow. Tina Guo would not relocate to my new machine, but it still worked by reassigning the libraries once in Kontakt. Very strange.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue, though the attempts to install with NA also left a DMG in the download folder. But if I open it, it only allows installation on the system drive, simply skipping over the drive selection. ProjectSam support sent me a direct download, which I'm currently trying...


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 25, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I have the same issue, though the attempts to install with NA also left a DMG in the download folder. But if I open it, it only allows installation on the system drive, simply skipping over the drive selection. ProjectSam support sent me a direct download, which I'm currently trying...


So, it turns out that the installer says it will install on your system drive, but then it installs to the proper drive, seemingly automatically, if you are upgrading. The Symphobia 2 2.1 update replaced the current instruments folder, which included the Symphobia 2 1.6 instruments, so I had to restore those from backup. Lumina 2 installed as expected, with the Lumina 2 all-in-one patch beside the Lumina 1.6 instruments.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 3, 2022)

Native Access is still unstable as hell. I give up and load from the PS website directly.


----------



## tcb (Dec 5, 2022)

AndyP said:


> Native Access is still unstable as hell. I give up and load from the PS website directly.


me too


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 8, 2022)

Hey friends! PS was very kind to share a giveaway copy with us. Come join in on the fun! Ends on Saturday.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Dec 20, 2022)

In this edition of Sound Spotlight: A brand new multi from the *2.1* update for *Symphobia 3: Lumina*, which was released today!

The update includes various small bug fixes and 3 new Multis within the Fantasy genre!

Available for download in Native Access now.



*## ADDED Features*
- 3 additional Multis within the Fantasy genre (Faerie Gathering, Pollination, Tales that Really Matter)

*## BUG Fixes*
- Fixed release trail issue with multi-dyn instruments
- Fixed release trail issue when releasing sustain pedal
- Fixed CC control with Adaptive Sync in manual mode
- Fixed velocity 100 in Tin Whistle
- Fixed Snapshot Dig Deeper
- Fixed Snapshot Bass Synth


----------



## galaxy (Dec 20, 2022)

Thanks a lot.Lumina is really a fabulous product.
Any infos of what's next for Projectsam in 2023 ?
Thanks.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 20, 2022)

galaxy said:


> Thanks a lot.Lumina is really a fabulous product.
> Any infos of what's next for Projectsam in 2023 ?
> Thanks.


Totally agree. When I first got it, I wasn't sure how much use I would get out of it but after spending some time with it, I'm 100% happy with it and have already gotten a lot of ideas and inspiration out of it.


----------

